# ang kung



## bnncff

What does "ang kung" mean in this sentence: "naganap bago ang kung anong oras."?


----------



## DotterKat

This colloquial text contains _ang kung_ which translates to _whatever,_ used informally.

...naganap bago _ang kung_ anong oras... (which) took place before _whatever_ time...

It is obviously a text fragment so more context is needed to say what event took place before some unspecified ("whatever") time.


----------



## mataripis

bnncff said:


> What does "ang kung" mean in this sentence: "naganap bago ang kung anong oras."?


For me it is not correct Tagalog grammar.  It is more clear to say it as "  Kaganapan sa di inaasahang oras."  or  " Naganap na biglaan sa di inaasahang oras".


----------



## bnncff

What do you mean by " Kaganapan sa di inaasahang oras." or " Naganap na biglaan sa di inaasahang oras".


----------



## sangrecaliente.sangchaud

bnncff said:


> What does "ang kung" mean in this sentence: "naganap bago ang kung anong oras."?



Actually, the word "kung" is supposed to be seen in connection with "anong oras".

"*Kung anong oras*"

This roughly translates as "whenever".




bnncff said:


> "naganap bago ang kung anong oras."



is actually quite colloquial and very idiomatic.

This translates to :

"*Before the clock could have ticked.*"

or

"*Before anyone could have reacted.*"

as I see it in this context.


----------

